# viertel zehn



## toscairn

viertel nach zehn: 10:15
drei viertel zehn: 9:45
then, what about 
"*viertel zehn*"? Is it 9:15 or 10:15 or is there no such expression?


----------



## Jana337

toscairn said:
			
		

> viertel nach zehn: 10:15
> drei viertel zehn: 9:45
> then, what about
> "*viertel zehn*"? Is it 9:15   or 10:15 or is there no such expression?


Hier und hier gibt es etwas dazu. 

Jana


----------



## Henryk

toscairn said:
			
		

> viertel nach zehn: 10:15
> drei viertel zehn: 9:45
> then, what about
> "*viertel zehn*"? Is it 9:15 or 10:15 or is there no such expression?


 
Jana hat bereits zwei Fäden beigetragen. 

9:15 Uhr - Viertel zehn, viertel nach neun
9:45 Uhr - Drei viertel zehn


----------



## Kajjo

"viertel zehn" bedeutet 9:15 Uhr. Es sei angemerkt, daß nicht alle Deutschen diese Form verstehen -- ich kenne sie erst seit zehn Jahren! Es ist eine süddeutsche Variante, die für Norddeutsche sehr ungewohnt und schwer verständlich ist. Besser: "viertel nach neun". Außerdem werden diese Konstrukte nur sehr selten geschrieben, sondern normalerweise nur in gesprochener Sprache verwendet.

Kajjo


----------



## Bonjules

Hola, 
Henryk und Kajjo haben recht u. ich kann bezeugen dass es im Sueden verwendet wird ( oder wenigstens wurde).
Ist ja auch ein wenig logisch: Wenn 9.45 'drei Viertel (auf )Zehn (hin) sind ist 9.15 eben (ein) Viertel ( auf) Zehn (hin). Make sense?
greetings


----------



## toscairn

Danke Jana, Henryk, Kajjo und Bonjules fuer eure Hilfe. Habe dank!


----------



## FloVi

In Berlin in diese Art der Zeitangabe ebenfalls sehr üblich. Um vielleicht etwas Logik einzubringen sei folgende Erklärung angeboten:

Um Punkt 09:00:01 beginnt die zehnte Stunde.
Um 09:15 ist die zehnte Stunde zu einem Viertel voll, es ist also viertel Zehn.
Um 09:45 ist die zehnte Stunde zu drei Viertel voll, es ist also dreiviertel Zehn.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich möchte noch ein wenig weiter gehen. Hier in meinem Gebiet wird meist immer vorausschauend die Uhrzeit angegeben:

9:10 - fünf vor viertel zehn
9:20 - zehn vor halb zehn
9:40 - fünf vor dreiviertel zehn
9:50 - zehn vor zehn

Aber das wird natürlich bei unmöglichen Zeitangaben nicht gemacht:

9:01 - eins nach neun (und nicht vierzehn vor viertel zehn )


----------



## morx

Das ist ja echt kompliziert, ich würde da ganz andere Uhrzeiten verstehen, als ihr sie meint!
Ich habe neulich kennengelernt:
9.45 - Dreiviertelzehn
Das hab ich erst in Bayern und Schweiz und Österreich gehört.
In Schleswig-Holstein und Hessen habe ich es noch nie gehört.
Sonst sagen wir hier (Hessen, wie auch in Norddeutschland...)
9.00 neun Uhr
9.05 fünf nach neun
9.10 zehn nach neun
9.15 viertel nach neun
9.20 zwanzig nach neun
9.25 fünf vor halb zehn
9.30 halb zehn
9.35 fünf nach halb zehn
9.40 zwanzig vor zehn
9.45 viertel vor zehn
9.50 zehn vor zehn
9.55 fünf vor zehn
10.00 zehn Uhr

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die deutschen Uhrzeiten schon sehr merkwürdig ausgerichtet sind, wenn man sie mal mit romanischen Zählweisen vergleicht...


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
 um die ganze Welt endgueltig zu verwirren, ist Whodunit eine volle Stunde 'off'!


----------



## Whodunit

Bonjules said:
			
		

> Hola,
> um die ganze Welt endgueltig zu verwirren, ist Whodunit eine volle Stunde 'off'!


 
Oops. 

Danke schön, ich werde natürlich umgehend die Uhrzeiten korrigieren.

Morx, ich finde es ja seltsam, dass man 20 nach 9 sagt. Ich müsste vielleicht sogar ein bisschen überlegen, wenn es mir jemand so sagte.


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:
			
		

> 9:10 - fünf vor viertel zehn
> 9:20 - fünf vor halb zehn
> 9:40 - fünf vor dreiviertel zehn
> 9:50 - zehn vor zehn


don't you mean "zehn vor halb zehn"?


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> don't you mean "zehn vor halb zehn"?


 
Agh, yet another mistake. 

ધન્યવાદ to you, too, I will have to change it.


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> "viertel zehn" bedeutet 9:15 Uhr. Es sei angemerkt, daß nicht alle Deutschen diese Form verstehen -- ich kenne sie erst seit zehn Jahren! Es ist eine süddeutsche Variante, die für Norddeutsche sehr ungewohnt und schwer verständlich ist. Besser: "viertel nach neun". Außerdem werden diese Konstrukte nur sehr selten geschrieben, sondern normalerweise nur in gesprochener Sprache verwendet.
> 
> Kajjo


 
"Besser"?! 
Es handelt sich hier lediglich um zwei verschiedene Arten der Zeitangabe.
Von diesen beiden ist weder eine besser noch die andere schlechter; man könnte sagen, sie spiegeln je eine andere "Denkweise" wider. Man könnte das in etwa vergleichen mit der doppelten Verneinung, die ja viele lachhaft abtun als "falsches" Deutsch; selbst im Standarddeutschen ist sie regelrecht ausgemerzt worden.

Für mich ist "viertel zehn" übrigens genauso schwer zu verstehen - weil diese Art der Zeitangabe in meiner Region nicht üblich ist. Lebte ich in Süd- oder Ostdeutschland, dann verstünde ich sie ebensogut wie "viertel nach neun"... 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## cyanista

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> "Besser"?!


 Genau, MrM, besser. _Es ist *besser*, wenn sich ein Deutschlerner diese Version (viertel nach neun) einprägt, weil es die übliche/verbreiteste/standardisierte Version ist. _Kajjo hat sich mehrmals dazu geäußert, dass sein Hauptziel, sowie das Hauptziel dieses Forums ist, dem Lerner zu helfen. 


> Es handelt sich hier lediglich um zwei verschiedene Arten der Zeitangabe.
> Von diesen beiden ist weder eine besser noch die andere schlechter; man könnte sagen, sie spiegeln je eine andere "Denkweise" wider.


 Klar, das bestreitet auch niemand. In Kajjos Beitrag handelt sich aber um eine Erklärung für einen Deutschlerner.

Wetten wir, du hast es genauso verstanden, wie Kajjo es gemeint hat, aber du magst eben den _advocatus diaboli_ spielen?


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> Genau, MrM, besser. _Es ist *besser*, wenn sich ein Deutschlerner diese Version (viertel nach neun) einprägt, weil es die übliche/verbreiteste/standardisierte Version ist_. Kajjo hat sich mehrmals dazu geäußert, dass sein Hauptziel, sowie das Hauptziel dieses Forums ist, dem Lerner zu helfen.


 
Das glaube ich nicht, Cyanista. Ich finde nicht, dass die eine Version besser als die andere ist, denn hier in meiner Region wirst du fast ausschließlich "viertel zehn" statt "viertel nach neun" hören. In anderen Regionen wirst du dagegen "viertel zehn" niemals hören, weil den Leuten dort eben "viertel nach neun" besser liegt. Deswegen würde ich auch - wie MrM - weder dies noch das als richtig oder falsch/besser oder schlechter einstufen.


----------



## MrMagoo

cyanista said:
			
		

> Genau, MrM, besser. _Es ist *besser*, wenn sich ein Deutschlerner diese Version (virtel nach neun) einprägt, weil es die übliche/verbreiteste/standardisierte Version. _Kajjo hat sich mehrmals dazu geäußert, dass sein Hauptziel, sowie das Hauptziel dieses Forums ist, dem Lerner zu helfen.


 
Nun, das stelle ich nicht in Frage.
Es gibt mir aber dennoch zu denken, daß man dem Lerner nicht genauso helfen kann, wenn man ihm neben der einen nicht auch noch die andere Form erklärt. 
Wenn in knapp der Hälfte Deutschlands "viertel zehn" gesagt wird und in der anderen "viertel nach neun", dann fünde ich als Lerner es hilfreich, beide Versionen zu kennen. Ob das nun Standard ist oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle - es kommt auf den Sprachgebrauch an.




> Klar, das bestreitet auch niemand. In Kajjos Beitrag handelt sich aber um eine Erklärung für einen Deutschlerner.
> 
> Wetten wir, du hast es genauso verstanden, wie Kajjo es gemeint hat, aber du magst eben den _advocatus diaboli_ spielen?


 
Ich habe kein Jura studiert und mit dem Teufel bin ich auch nicht im Bunde!


----------



## cyanista

OK, ich versuche meinen Standpunkt noch mal zu erklären.


			
				cyanista said:
			
		

> MrMagoo:
> "Es handelt sich hier lediglich um zwei verschiedene Arten der Zeitangabe.
> Von diesen beiden ist weder eine besser noch die andere schlechter; man könnte sagen, sie spiegeln je eine andere "Denkweise" wider. "
> 
> * Klar, das bestreitet auch niemand*. In Kajjos Beitrag handelt sich aber um eine Erklärung für einen Deutschlerner.


Ich wiederhole, ich finde *keine* von den Versionen besser oder schlechter. Wenn es aber darum geht, welche Version im Deutschunterricht (sowohl in Deutschland, als auch in anderen Ländern) bevorzugt wird, ist es eindeutig *viertel nach neun*. Kajjo hat schon erwähnt, dass die andere Version (viertel zehn) in Norddeutschland fast unbekannt ist, und im Rheinland habe ich sie auch nie zu hören bekommen. Im Fernsehen/Radio ist auch nicht zu hören. Ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass _viertel nach neun_ allgemein in Deutschland und Österreich verstanden wird, *daher liegt man damit nie falsch. 
*Und deine Aussage, MrMagoo, kann für eine(n) Deutschlerner/in (so wie ich auch eine vor ein paar Jahren war) irreführend sein - man kann daraus den Schluss ziehen, dass die beiden Versionen gleich empfunden werden, *und das sind sie nicht.
*


----------



## flame

cyanista said:
			
		

> ... Ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass _viertel nach neun_ allgemein in Deutschland und Österreich verstanden wird, *daher liegt man damit nie falsch. *


 
So ist es, auch wenn es manchen von uns manchmal ein Schmunzeln entlockt.


----------



## MrMagoo

cyanista said:
			
		

> OK, ich versuche meinen Standpunkt noch mal zu erklären.
> 
> Ich wiederhole, ich finde *keine* von den Versionen besser oder schlechter. Wenn es aber darum geht, welche Version im Deutschunterricht (sowohl in Deutschland, als auch in anderen Ländern) bevorzugt wird, ist es eindeutig *viertel nach neun*. Kajjo hat schon erwähnt, dass die andere Version (viertel zehn) in Norddeutschland fast unbekannt ist, und im Rheinland habe ich sie auch nie zu hören bekommen. Im Fernsehen/Radio ist auch nicht zu hören. Ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass _viertel nach neun_ allgemein in Deutschland und Österreich verstanden wird, *daher liegt man damit nie falsch*.



Das mag sein, dennoch bin ich der Meinung, daß Deutschlerner in Deutschland nicht nur verstanden werden sollten, sondern auch selber verstehen müssen - und egal, welche der beiden Formen nun "standardsprachlicher" oder "allgemeinverständlicher" ist, es gibt sie beide, und warum sollte ein Deutschlerner nicht beide Varianten kennen?!

Es gibt eben "viertel nach neun" und "viertel zehn" so, wie's auch
"Samstag" und "Sonnabend" oder
"Apfelsine" und "Orange" oder
"Metzger" und "Fleischer" oder
"Postbote" und "Briefträger" oder
"Rotkohl" und "Blaukraut" usw. usw. usw. usw. gibt.





> Und deine Aussage, MrMagoo, kann für eine(n) Deutschlerner/in (so wie ich auch eine vor ein paar Jahren war) irreführend sein - man kann daraus den Schluss ziehen, dass die beiden Versionen gleich empfunden werden, *und das sind sie nicht.
> *


Nun, wenn jemand in Süden oder im Osten Deutschlands Urlaub macht, dann sollte er auch solche Unterschiede kennen, egal ob verwirrend oder nicht. Es ist ja selbst für uns (Nord-/Westdeutsche) verwirrend, aber wenn die Dame im Radio bei den Veranstaltungstips sagt, daß das Konzert, auf das ich gehen möchte, um viertel zehn beginnt, dann muß ich auch zusehen, daß ich pünktlich da bin!


----------



## morx

Es ist wichtig sowas zu kennen...
Wenn mir früher jemand gesagt hätte "Wir treffen uns um viertel Zehn!",
hätte ich gedacht, da war jemand zu schlampig "Wir treffen uns um viertel NACH Zehn!" zusagen und wäre deshalb eine Stunde zu spät da gewesen.


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> Und deine Aussage, MrMagoo, kann für eine(n) Deutschlerner/in (so wie ich auch eine vor ein paar Jahren war) irreführend sein - man kann daraus den Schluss ziehen, dass die beiden Versionen gleich empfunden werden, *und das werden sie nicht.*


 
Nicht gleich empfunden von wem? Von dir, von Magoo oder von ganz Deutschland? Ich empfinde "viertel nach zehn" als genauso normal wie "viertel elf". Allerdings muss ich mich bei der ersten Variante erst ein wenig in den anderen hinein versetzen, um zu verstehen, dass es schon "viertel elf" bei mir ist.

Ich empfinde sie natürlich nicht exakt gleich, aber ich würde nie soweit gehen und behaupten, dass eine Variante dominierender, besser oder gar richtiger ist. Magoos "Samstagsbeispiel" ist perfekt dafür: Ich sage nur in den formellsten Kontexten "Samstag", ansonsten wird "Sonnamt" (Sonnabend) benutzt.

Zwar benutzt die Tagesschau "Wir melden uns wieder um viertel nach elf mit ...", aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass die andere Version schlechter ist.


----------



## cyanista

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nicht gleich empfunden von wem? Von dir, von Magoo oder von ganz Deutschland? Ich empfinde "viertel nach zehn" als genauso normal wie "viertel elf". Allerdings muss ich mich bei der ersten Variante erst ein wenig in den anderen hinein versetzen, um zu verstehen, dass es schon "viertel elf" bei mir ist.
> 
> Ich empfinde sie natürlich nicht exakt gleich, aber ich würde nie soweit gehen und behaupten, dass eine Variante dominierender, *besser oder gar richtiger ist*. Magoos "Samstagsbeispiel" ist perfekt dafür: Ich sage nur in den formellsten Kontexten "Samstag", ansonsten wird "Sonnamt" (Sonnabend) benutzt.
> 
> Zwar benutzt die Tagesschau "Wir melden uns wieder um viertel nach elf mit ...", aber das heißt noch lange nicht, *dass die andere Version schlechter ist*.


 Hilfe!!!
Whodunit, du solltest wirklich mal lesen, was die anderen schreiben, ehe du behauptest, jemand hält das eine oder andere für besser. :müde:
Ich habe keine Lust, mich dauernd zu rechtfertigen. Ich wiederhole jetzt nur: die eine Version ist *standard*, die andere ist *landschaftlich*. Ein fortgeschrittener Deutschlerner sollte schon die beiden kennen, *aber mit diesem Vermerk*. Mir scheint diese lange Diskussion ziemlich überflüssig gewesen zu sein. 

Tschüs

cyanista


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:
			
		

> Die eine Version ist *Standard*, die andere ist *landschaftlich*. Ein fortgeschrittener Deutschlerner sollte schon die beiden kennen, *aber mit diesem Vermerk*. Mir scheint diese lange Diskussion ziemlich überflüssig gewesen zu sein.



Cyanista hat einfach völlig recht -- da sollte auch nicht mehr diskutiert werden. Natürlich darf man beide Informationen geben, natürlich mag beides für Fortgeschrittene nützlich und wissenswert sein, aber auch entsprechend unseres neuen, schönen Verhaltenskodex sollte man zumindest darauf hinweisen, welche Fassung die standardsprachliche Schulversion und welche die regionale Form ist. 

Im übrigen bleibe ich dabei: Die überwältigende Mehrheit der Norddeutschen versteht die regionale Form einfach nicht, während alle die standardsprachliche Form verstehen. Der letzteren ist also der Vorzug zu geben, wenn man Anfängern etwas vermittelt.

Auch mit scheint es, daß wir unsere Energie und unser Wissen in produktivere Threads investieren sollten!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> Hilfe!!!
> Whodunit, du solltest wirklich mal lesen, was die anderen schreiben, ehe du behauptest, jemand hält das eine oder andere für besser. :müde:
> Ich habe keine Lust, mich dauernd zu rechtfertigen. Ich wiederhole jetzt nur: die eine Version ist *standard*, die andere ist *landschaftlich*. Ein fortgeschrittener Deutschlerner sollte schon die beiden kennen, *aber mit diesem Vermerk*. Mir scheint diese lange Diskussion ziemlich überflüssig gewesen zu sein.
> 
> Tschüs
> 
> cyanista


 
Dieses Mal - auch wenn ihr es nicht gerne hören mögt - habe ich mich nicht verlesen. 



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> "viertel zehn" bedeutet 9:15 Uhr. Es sei angemerkt, daß nicht alle Deutschen diese Form verstehen -- ich kenne sie erst seit zehn Jahren! Es ist eine süddeutsche Variante, die für Norddeutsche sehr ungewohnt und schwer verständlich ist. _*Besser: "viertel nach neun".*_ Außerdem werden diese Konstrukte nur sehr selten geschrieben, sondern normalerweise nur in gesprochener Sprache verwendet.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dieses Mal - auch wenn ihr es nicht gerne hören mögt - habe ich mich nicht verlesen.




Und ich mich auch nicht - dabei hatte ich extra noch nachgefragt und cyanista gab mir eine nicht zu überlesende, eindeutige Antwort:



			
				cyanista said:
			
		

> Genau, MrM, besser. _Es ist *besser*, wenn sich ein Deutschlerner diese Version (viertel nach neun) einprägt, weil es die übliche/verbreiteste/standardisierte Version ist. _Kajjo hat sich mehrmals dazu geäußert, dass sein Hauptziel, sowie das Hauptziel dieses Forums ist, dem Lerner zu helfen.



"Besser" ist meines Erachtens nur, wenn man sich beide Formen merkt, damit ist dann auch der Lerner am besten bedient.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------

